# I can't believe this app doesn't exist



## mrtonk (Oct 11, 2011)

I used to be a Palm Pre owner, and while the hardware was lacking and the app support was nearly nonexistent, the interface and features were elegant and feature-rich. I have owned and enjoyed my Thunderbolt since May, and I have zero regrets about the switch. One thing that I miss terribly, however, is the way that notifications would appear on the Pre when they were received and it was on a touchstone charger. While there are a few email/messaging preview widgets out there, and a few lockscreens that will display those widgets, and one or two apps that display a clock, weather, and pictures while in a dock or charging, there is nothing that will show previews of incoming messages, emails, missed calls, or Google Talk messages while my Thunderbolt is sitting on a charger. I have searched the market for all kinds of variations on search terms for this, and each time, I come up with nothing. My TB is generally sitting on my desk attached to a charging cord while I work, and it would be nice when I hear a text or whatever come in if I could just glance over and see a brief preview or who the sender is right there on my clock app. I'm honestly befuddled (and I appreciate any opportunity to use that word) as to why developers haven't come up with this or why it just isn't built into the Android desk clock natively. Am I missing an app somewhere??? Please see the picture in this thread as a reference to the kind of thing I am talking about.

I know that theoretically every time I connect my TB to a charging cord, I could change my Widget Locker or Executive Assistant settings to never turn off the display, but that seems lame and inefficient.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

There's a new API that adds similer functionality to the gb aosp lockscreen but has to be built into an app I've contemplated how it would work in a rom but its more similer to the new iOS 5 lockscreen notifications, but sense 3.0 and some Miui lockscreens can give "similar" effects tbh someone could easily make a miui lockscreen theme that looks just like the intrusive webos notifications (atleast in concept) but idk any way I was a proud Pixi Plus owner.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Vulpe said:


> There's a new API that adds similer functionality to the gb aosp lockscreen but has to be built into an app I've contemplated how it would work in a rom but its more similer to the new iOS 5 lockscreen notifications, but sense 3.0 and some Miui lockscreens can give "similar" effects tbh someone could easily make a miui lockscreen theme that looks just like the intrusive webos notifications (atleast in concept) but idk any way I was a proud Pixi Plus owner.


Mind putting some periods in there?

I was dying to get the Palm Pre when I saw it announced and I even tried to switch to Sprint but their service isn't very good where I live. WebOS did have a nice look to it.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Periods are the enemy and a nuisance to add when I'm on my phone


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

Vulpe said:


> Periods are the enemy and a nuisance to add when I'm on my phone


Double tap the space bar...not a nuisance at all and it makes reading your posts much more enjoyable...


----------



## poetzmij (Aug 21, 2011)

mkjellgren said:


> Double tap the space bar...not a nuisance at all and it makes reading your posts much more enjoyable...


Huh... learn something new every day. I didn't even know that, even though I'm sure it has happened to me several times I just took it as a nuisance.
Anyways, yea I have had a palm and webos was indeed a fine looking os, but nothing that can't be themed into ours somehow. I do also remember that feature as well it was pretty cool. If an app were made like that I would actually buy it... of course it would also need customization options.


----------



## SparkysShocker (Jul 30, 2011)

I could've sworn there is a locker app out there with this function unless Im going back to my HTC Touch days (but I swear windows mobile 6 didn't have that). Ill check some of the lockers I have.


----------



## SparkysShocker (Jul 30, 2011)

Ok the app is WidgetLocker Lockscreen by Teslacoil Software, I cant remember how much it is on the appstore. But the way it works is you can add widgets to you locksreen, I had added a messaging widget that would show your most recent incoming message (gmail,sms,mms,email).


----------



## theryanguy (Jul 29, 2011)

Vulpe said:


> Periods are the enemy.......


Yes my friend. Periods are most certainly the enemy.

Signature.


----------



## randomami (Aug 6, 2011)

Flyscreen will do some of this - at least email and sms.

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.flydroid.FlyScreen


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

You could use tasker. I'm sure someone could chime in on this, but I'm sure it can setup a scenario to leave the screen on with the charger plugged in. If that's what you want, that's half the battle.


----------



## mrtonk (Oct 11, 2011)

You guys are awesome. I do use Widget Locker, and I just downloaded Tasker to check it out. Of course, its a charging screen I'm dying to have, not a lock screen. I guess I could use Widgetsoid to ensure that the screen stays on when charging.....

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mrtonk (Oct 11, 2011)

mrtonk said:


> You guys are awesome. I do use Widget Locker, and I just downloaded Tasker to check it out. Of course, its a charging screen I'm dying to have, not a lock screen. I guess I could use Widgetsoid to ensure that the screen stays on when charging.....
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I'm sorry, I mean I installed Flyscreen.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Settings, applications, development, stay awake. Phone now stays awake while charging.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

SparkysShocker said:


> Ok the app is WidgetLocker Lockscreen by Teslacoil Software, I cant remember how much it is on the appstore. But the way it works is you can add widgets to you locksreen, I had added a messaging widget that would show your most recent incoming message (gmail,sms,mms,email).


I have widget locker and I have no idea how you would go about making what OP wants. Unless you already had a widget that did this and you're just looking to put it on your lockscreen.


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

You'd need to probably combine a few different apps but its certainly possible.

Widget Locker, keep screen on while charging, and use 3rd party messaging and email apps that have pop ups. I think that's basically what your going after?

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## iSecks (Sep 12, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Settings, applications, development, stay awake. Phone now stays awake while charging.


Hm, I forgot about that. I was about to recommend Tasker for this, but this is way easier.

If you have your lock screen display notifications [WidgetLocker, FlyScreen, etc.] that would be the easiest way. If you don't want this lock screen while you're not charging though, you could use Tasker and WidgetLocker [with WidgetLocker disabled] to have WL open when you connect to a charger?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Sounds like you just want a custom desktop dock application to run when you charge...


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

randomami said:


> Flyscreen will do some of this - at least email and sms.
> 
> https://market.andro...droid.FlyScreen


That looks a bit too iOS 5 like..


----------



## tu3218 (Sep 28, 2011)

SparkysShocker said:


> Ok the app is WidgetLocker Lockscreen by Teslacoil Software, I cant remember how much it is on the appstore. But the way it works is you can add widgets to you locksreen, I had added a messaging widget that would show your most recent incoming message (gmail,sms,mms,email).


Mind sharing that widget? I have widget locker an would love that function.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Just a thought. Would Pure Messenger Widget be closer to what you want?


----------



## SparkysShocker (Jul 30, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I have widget locker and I have no idea how you would go about making what OP wants. Unless you already had a widget that did this and you're just looking to put it on your lockscreen.


You would set debug to stay on while charging and use one of the many widgets that allow sms listing as a widget on widgetlocker. Also the best part about using widgetlocker is that the widgets are usable they arent just there to look at so you can click through to your messages.


----------



## SparkysShocker (Jul 30, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Just a thought. Would Pure Messenger Widget be closer to what you want?


How i used to love Pure Messenger (still use his calender) but it seems to be broken on my tbolt where as it was very easy to use on my OG Droid


----------



## mrtonk (Oct 11, 2011)

tu3218 said:


> Mind sharing that widget? I have widget locker an would love that function.


I use Executive Assistant for this.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

